
Show HN: We Built a ML Hosting Platform with Google Cloud Run - theo31
https://blog.inferrd.com/building-inferrd/
======
sillysaurusx
Hmm. I was hoping for something I could play with.

~~~
theo31
You can definitely play with it, inferrd.com is free to use!

